# What in the World Happened To Yani Tseng?



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The 2013 LPGA season has brought us lots of surprises. We have had first time winners. We have had winners from 7 different countries. Five Major Championships were played for the first time, with one player (Inbee Park) winning 3 of them. We have even had 4 players win multiple championships this year. However the biggest surprise to date has to be the tumble taken by Yani Tseng. 

For full article: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: What in the World Has Happened to Yani Tseng?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes, it's hard to believe. I don't believe it, but I wonder if she simply got tired to being in a fishbowl as #1.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> Yes, it's hard to believe. I don't believe it, but I wonder if she simply got tired to being in a fishbowl as #1.



I think you may be right. I think being #1 got to her.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm reading one of David Fehrety's books and he talks about the times he led tournaments and had to play the final round with the feeling that he didn't deserve or want to be great. He says he still can't understand how he managed some winning moments in tournaments and the Ryder Cup.

In Yani's case, I guess I would just find it odd that she was #1 for so long and only recently decided it wasn't to her liking. I suppose I'd think she would have known way before she was #1 for all that time.


----------

